# New Kitchen



## todd628 (Mar 8, 2015)

My wife and I bought a large warehouse that we are currently renovating.
We have been living in what will be the 1st of three units we will rent. We are now building the area that will be her workspace a Gluten free Bakery, we will eventually
live above the Bakery. So until then she gets to enjoy the new kitchen we finished mid January.


This kitchen was built with maple that was to bad to make grade and was left in a pile
in the warehouse we are currently renovating.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*wow!!!!!!*


----------



## todd628 (Mar 8, 2015)

This is a picture I missed


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*more - WOW!!!!!*


----------



## todd628 (Mar 8, 2015)

Stick,
Thanks for your continuous support.
And have a blessed day and fun making some dust, Todd


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

That turned out very nice. Whoever uses that kitchen will appreciate the drawers on the bottom cabinets. We are loving ours. No more hands-n-knees-digging for stuff!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very much a WOW.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

You may come and renovate my kitchen, any time.....

Top notch work.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great work Todd ! 
On the last picture on the first post , that front drawers joint looks fairly technical


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

todd628 said:


> My wife and I bought a large warehouse that we are currently renovating.
> We have been living in what will be the 1st of three units we will rent. We are now building the area that will be her workspace a Gluten free Bakery, we will eventually
> live above the Bakery. So until then she gets to enjoy the new kitchen we finished mid January.
> 
> ...


How about the colours in that maple.Prettiest kitchen I've ever seen. Wow from me also.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Great looking kitchen. Excellent craftsmanship Todd.


----------



## Woodshaper67 (Jan 13, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

My wife said I must ask if you want to come and visit us for a month or two?


----------



## John Bradshaw (Sep 12, 2010)

Way to go! I see nothing wromg with the wood, or the effort to make an enjoyable Kitchen.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Very nice job.


----------



## todd628 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks Guys,
James, just let me know when to start I will flat pack and ship it to you.
Or I could send you complete plans with cutlist and walk you through building it yourself.
Rick, that is a very common joint used in most modern kitchens. It is called a cope & stick joint. It can be done with either a router table or shaper,I prefer to use the shaper.
With the shaper ther is much less chatter because of the larger cutters and the mass of the machine.
James777746, I am often amazed at the beauty in wood people would call garbage.

Thanks again guys for the comments. They help me to post more because you show interest in what I have to offer.
Have a blessed day and fun making some dust, Todd


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

the below grade maple sure looks good to me. Great job !


----------



## SHIREHORSE1 (May 3, 2011)

If that's below grade Maple I wish I could lay my hands on some here in New Zealand - great job done of building the kitchen - all the best Roger from Kiwi Land


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

love it, the maple is wonderful


----------



## todd628 (Mar 8, 2015)

Larry, Thank you for your comments, I once was asked why my service should be used
over another, that happened to be my friend? My answer was quite simple my friend was a good craftsman, I on the other hand am fortunate enough that what I do is a gift from God. I never really had to learn, from a young age I could pick up a piece of wood and turn it into whatever.
I am a very blessed man.

Keith, Thank you very much I really appreciate your support.

Rudi, thank you. Are you paying for the plane fair????

John, thanks, I love the wood it has far more color character then I thought it did.

David, again thank you very much.

Danella, thank you. and I agree completely, I love wood color you won't find in higher grades of lumber.

Rodger, Thanks again, The defects are graded out, that is why we normally do not see it.

Mary, thanks for taking the tie to comment. I guess we cannot have it both ways. If we want to be able to go to our favorite supplier and get a piece of premium grade with no defects. What are they going to do with wood covered with defects.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> *more - WOW!!!!!*


That's an understatement. *Super WOW!*


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Now THAT was a major project, Todd! Congrats for taking it on and finishing it ...without the threat of divorce. 
The number of kitchen renos that get started and never completed is huge. You've earned a lifetime of Brownie Points from the Missus.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Todd.

Very nice construction. I´d like to see some details about the wall corner cabinet. I want to make one of those for a WIP I am currently doing.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

You call it defects but I call it personality of the wood.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

marecat3 said:


> You call it defects but I call it personality of the wood.


yup...
character and warmth...
exploit them...


----------

